
GDPR Shield: block your website from EU visitors - gcatalfamo
https://www.gdpr-shield.io/
======
emddudley
Previous discussion (123 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16991185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16991185)

------
AndyMcConachie
I'm an EU resident that travels. Good luck!

~~~
dogma1138
The GDPR applies only when you provide services to EU territories otherwise
every EU tourist would trigger this and yeah this won’t hold water.

Good luck asking the Hostel you stayed in Argentina about GDPR compliance.

And if the EU will try to force it via the payment processors which is quite
possible then the only thing you’ll see is sorry we don’t accept American
Express or EU payment cards signs at many places around the world.

~~~
chomp
Article 3 for anyone who's interested.

And yeah simple VPN can beat this service. There are ways to block EU
residents so as to not have to comply with the regulation, but they require
more than a single piece of javascript code.

~~~
dogma1138
Like with any law the intent matters if it won’t it’s going to be even more of
a clusterfuck.

Technically a pop up saying we do not provide service to EU residents is
sufficient.

My biggest fear currently is that PayPal will force people to comply or refuse
to allow EU users to checkout on non compliant storefronts which may impact a
lot of small and or niche merchants from being able to sell to the EU or and
me form buying form them.

This is what the payment processors do in the PCI world and for PayPal to be
GDPR compliant they need to make sure that anyone they share data with are
also compliant.

Not mention that within the EU a lot of blockchain related companies are
scratching their heads in how to comply with the data deletion requirements of
the GDPR if you write any PII to the blockchain.

